# Introduction - 30, Hampshire, no sperm



## Leoni88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,

In November 2015 I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma (benign tumour on my pituitary gland) after my period didn't arrive after coming off  the pill. After a couple of years of medication the doctors announced the prolactinoma was basically gone so we could start to try for a baby, so we started trying at the beginning of this year. The doctors kept saying it would hopefully happen reasonably quickly as all my tests were coming back looking good, so after a few months DH started to panic and booked in for a private semen analysis for peace of mind. We got the results back and literally no sperm was found. DH has a second test booked in for this Friday and a blood test.  
I'm feeling pretty low at the moment, I just wondered whether anyone else has had the no sperm diagnosis and what happened from there, and whether there are any success stories?
Sorry about the long message!


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there

Sounds like you’ve both had a tough road. . For different reasons we had severe male factor issues and did icsi with v low counts and quality of extracted then frozen sperm. I was 35 for my first cycle and 38 for my second. I have a gorgeous two y old boy and am pregnant with twins at 38! So it is all possible - icsi is amazing and I wish you all the luck in the world. We also had to go private so just know that the whole journey is tough but for many of us it does - eventually - work out. Talking to each other about how you feel emotionally is in my opinion the most important thing for success and sanity. Happy to answer anymore as you might have xx


----------



## Leoni88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for your reply Jessica7, everyone I know seems to have fallen pregnant first time with no problems so it's so helpful to hear from someone who has been through something similar and with such a lovely outcome, massive congratulations on your pregnancy! xx


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi leoni, getting results of no sperm is so tough, I remember the shock of it so well. My husbands first semen analysis showed no sperm too but there is hope. Sometimes they find small amounts of sperm in subsequent semen analyses that can be used in icsi, surgical retrieval is also sometimes possible. The next step will be working out if the cause is obstructive or non obstructive. There's lots of info on here. We have a little boy now after never thinking it would be possible. It's a hard situaton, especially when people you know seem to be having babies. Have you got support in place from family or friends? I found counselling really helpful when we were going through it all. There is really some good supportive threads in the male factor section of this site too. Xx


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Leoni

I should also have said that we saw dr Jonathan Ramsay who is a leading specialist and he did our sperm retrieval. What a wonderful knowledgable man and while I don’t know where in the country you are, I also would recommend him to anyone - he is the reason we got sperm, and now have our family. I will always be grateful for his gentle approach to me, as well as my partner, and how considerate he was. He came to find me personally while OH was in recovery to tell me the results and gave me a hug. Worth the c £2600 it cost us to do privately - every penny.


----------



## Lulu2017 (May 7, 2017)

Hi there, so sorry to hear all you've been through. It's such a shock to get a diagnosis like this, I remember the shock of it - let alone after all you've already been through. We haven't been successful yet (mainly because I produce so few eggs) but there are things I wish we had done a lot earlier so sharing my hindsight with you!  You've already had some good advice so I am reiterating some of it! 

Make sure urologist does some proper tests, we have severe male factor and the NHS urologist we saw did very little - just said we need IVF. No ultrasound, no further tests - nothing. But actually there are quite a few things they can try to improve sperm count - including as others have said retrieval is an option, and also varicocele removal or embolisation (my husband recently had an embolisation and we are hoping that has made a difference)

We have seen Dr Ramsey recently and massively echo what's already been said - not only if he lovely and compassionate doctor (as well as funny!) if anyone can help improve your husband's situation it's him. hes given us real hope he can try to improve things for us. I wish we had seen him
Before jumping in to our cycles but hindsight eh 

I would also recommend seeing a nutrionist - we saw Melanie Brown in London as she specialised in male fertility and works with dr Ramsey. I would suggest see Dr R first and see if he thinks it's worth you seeing Melanie as he will know if your husband's situation can be improved that way  

Good luck with it all, there are many many success stories so don't get disheartened yet xxxc


----------



## Leoni88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you so much for your comments, it's really reassuring to hear that it doesn't sound like it's the end of the road just yet and that there are quite a few options and it's lovely to hear of some success stories. It's so helpful to hear that we are by no means alone in this too, when we first received the results it was such a shock, we were not even aware that a zero sperm count was a thing! I do feel much more optimistic after reading your comments.  We will get the tests done and out the way tomorrow and then definitely look at making an appointment with Dr Ramsey as soon as possible, he sounds amazing! Thank you so much xx


----------



## Ballynarry (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi! I wanted to give you some hope. My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia in 2016. We have just done a micro-tese on Thursday and they found sperm. According to the clinic there were quite high numbers (> 50 .. although that still sounds low to me lol), with a few swimmers & some 'twitching'. I am not sure how our journey will pan out but the sperm managed to fertilise my 1 egg through icsi (I've endometriosis & a low amh of 5.4).
I remember how devastated we both were with our diagnosis, though we went to see Mr Ramsey - best money spent- where we were told my husband has a very severe varicocele. We tried to get it fixed but it was too big of a mess! I think it was £250 to see him & we had to fly over but when you are desperate you will do whatever it takes.


----------

